# LowLevel- Formatierungs- Programm gesucht (dringend)



## CentaX (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen...
Ich habe ein Problem...
Kurz gefasst, meine Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ hat einen bad block und muss LowLevel formatiert werden, da Windows nicht mehr vernünftig läuft.
Das Programm muss die defekten Sektoren ausblenden usw., da zurückschicken nicht infrage kommt, ich bin mir außerdem des Risikos bewusst, danach plötzlich meine Daten zu verlieren, wenn die Festplatte mehr beschädigte Sektoren bekommt.
Das Programm sollte möglichst Anfänger- sicher sein und evtl. könnte ja auch jemand eine Anleitung posten... :\
Ab Samstag besteht die möglichkeit, dass bei mir neue Hardware ankommt, bis dahin sollte das erledigt sein...
Das Programm sollte auch möglichst schnell arbeiten (ok, ein kompletter Laufwerkstest mit HDTune dauert knapp 3h, so lang wird die dann ja wohl auch dauern), ich habe aber auch evtl. die Möglichkeit, den Rechner über Nacht laufen zu lassen.
Das Programm muss unter DOS arbeiten, da die Festplatte, die formatiert werden soll, meine Systemplatte ist.
Ich habe leider kein Diskettenlaufwerk... kann man die Dateien von der Diskette auch einfach auf einen USB- Stick kopieren und dann ausführen? Wenn ja, was muss man dabei beachten?

e: Ich habe lange bei google gesucht, fast alle Beiträge waren aber von 2004 und früher, da wird noch von geredet, im BIOS eine LowLevel Formatierung auszuführen.
Im Forum hier gibt es keinen Thread, der alle meine Fragen präzise beantwortet...


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2008)

Samsung hat eine eigene Support Seite für seine Festplattensparte. Dort wirst du fündig:

SAMSUNG Hard Disk Drive - support - utilities

Bevor du mit dem ES-Tool die Formatierung durchführst, solltest du aber mit Hutil (auch dort zu bekommen) einen kompletten HDD-Test machen um sicherzugehen. Sofern dein USB-Stick bootfähig ist, sollte auch das funktionieren. Im Zweifelsfall bekommst du aber auch ISO-Dateien um eine CD zu erstellen.

PS: Mit schnell ist da nichts zu machen. Hutil braucht auch mehrere Stunden, die es dir aber auch wert sein sollte. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum du die Platte nicht einschickst. Sie ist neu und hat Herstellergarantie. Ich habe neulich die gleiche Platte eingeschickt und bereits nach 10-12 Tagen eine Frische in der Post gehabt. Schnell und unkompliziert.

PSS: Du zeigst hardwareseitig mal wieder ein glückliches Händchen


----------



## jetztaber (16. Juli 2008)

Ui, da war Klutten aber schneller - ich lass es als Ergänzung trotzdem mal stehen.

Da sich solche Tools immer auf den Hersteller der Festplatte beziehen sollten, hier der Link zu Samsungs ES Tool:
SAMSUNG Hard Disk Drive - support - utilities

Anzumerken bleibt, dass moderne Festplatten defekte Sektoren selbständig im laufenden Betrieb erkennen und ausblenden. Erst wenn die hierfür verfügbare, nicht sichtbare(!)  Reservekapazität der Festplatte erschöpft ist, werden solche Fehler offensichtlich...

Dann sollte eher der Garantieweg beschritten werden.


----------



## CentaX (16. Juli 2008)

Hm...
Ich hab das ES Tool schon vorher runtergeladen, auch vorhin (testweise) von gestartet...
Wenn ich im Menu bin, was muss ich dann eingeben? 
Auf der CD ist eine ''run.bat'' und eine ''estool.exe'', also einfach ''estool'' eingeben?
Mit Hutil habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, ist halt nur ein Diagnoseprogramm...
werd ich aber heute machen^^
Ich danke euch schonmal für eure antworten...


----------



## jetztaber (16. Juli 2008)

run.bat eingeben.


----------



## CentaX (16. Juli 2008)

Hm, ok, danke...
Ich werd morgen die Daten sichern und abends wird das dann gestartet (Paket wurd vorhin verschickt  )
Wird denn der Sektor auch mit Sicherheit als defekt markiert oder muss ich danach noch was ausführen? Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran mal was von chkdsk /r gelesen zu haben...
Oder erkennt auch das nur die defekten Sektoren? Ich hab das grad nich im Kopf...


----------



## jetztaber (16. Juli 2008)

Streich bitte mal chkdsk etc. für diesen Vorgang aus Deinem Repertoire.
Da greift ein Systemtreiber direkt auf die Steuerlogik der Festplatte zu. Ich habe mit dem Tool noch nichts gemacht, jedoch neulich mit dem entsprechenden Programm für Seagate-Platten. Da konntest Du einstellen, ob die defekten Sektoren automatisch behoben werden, oder auf Abfrage.

Nun, ich habe dann meiner Schwester eine neue Festplatte für den Laptop gekauft, so lässt sich das Ergebnis abkürzen.


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2008)

So, zusammenfassung:
Es klappt NICHTS. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er bootet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das Bild, nachdem er gebootet hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ich bin ungeduldig^^
Wie man sieht will er nichtmal ''dir'' machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal auf A: gewechselt, dir gemacht und einen Befehl eingegeben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein befehl...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B: gibts auch... ist aber 100% das gleiche wie A:

So. Toll. >.<
Ne Idee was ich jetzt machen sollte? Bis morgen sollte das am besten erledigt sein 
Ich hab auch von nem Maxtor Tool gelesen, was mit vielen HDDs umgehen können soll... 

Kanns dran liegen, dass ich kein Disketten- Laufwerk hab? Ich hoffe ja nicht...
Ansonsten bestände noch die möglichkeit, sich das aus dem uralt- pc vom dachboden zu klauen, wär aber nich die beste möglichkeit (Zitat Vadder: ''Der PC bleibt wie er ist, an dem wird nicht gebastelt'' )
Gibts sonst noch andere Tools?  Bin echt am ende


----------



## jetztaber (17. Juli 2008)

Wovon bootest Du und welchen LW-Buchstaben verwendest Du?

Wenn es nicht LW A: ist, stimmen die Einträge in der Batch Datei nicht. Editieren mit einem ganz normalen Editor und für A: einfach den Buchstaben des verwendeten LW eintragen.

Eine Batch Datei besteht aus Text mit Anweisungen, die zeilenweise abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2008)

Ich boote eigentlich von meinem Laufwerk, das ist unter windows F: und MÜSSTE da doch C: sein?!
Aber argh... ich hab doch keine Ahnung von so etwas 
Ich hab damit nur mal Dateien umbenannt^^
Ähm... in der run.bat steht auch nur eine Sache:
ESTOOL.exe

oh... grad gegoogelt:
Samsung ESTOOL wie funktioniert es? - ForumBase
Anscheind werden keine SATA- Brenner unterstützt?!
Na das kann ja heiter werden... USB- Stick habe ich (noch) nicht, nur 2 MP3 Player und Memory Stick Pro Duo Speicherkarten... kann ja mal gucken ob davon was bootfähig ist 
Ansonsten - Lieferung müsste morgen kommen.
Da isn Q6600 drin, ne Menge krams und ein USB- Stick, der auch bootfähig ist (OCZ ATV 4gb)
Dann vergesse ich einfach das ''unbedingt-vorher-machen'' und mach das dann in Ruhe...
Wie gesagt, schonmal vielen, vielen Dank ^.^


----------



## CentaX (20. Juli 2008)

Ähm, ich hab das aus versehen in meinen anderen Thread geschrieben, weil da geantwortet wurde (ist mir erst eben aufgefallen):
Ich habe es jetzt endlich geschafft, DOS vom USB- Stick zu booten und auch das ES Tool läuft dadrauf. Über Nacht wird dann formatiert^^


----------



## CentaX (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich 
Winamp zu öffnen dauert 5 Sekunden statt 2 Minuten voll geruckel, nur so als Beispiel 
Vielen, vielen dank


----------



## choc123 (30. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe diesen Thread hier ausgegraben, da ich ebenfalls meine Spinpoint F1 lowlevel formatieren möchte und dazu ein paar Fragen habe - ist ja eigentlich genau das gleiche Szenario wie bei CentaX.

*1.* Ist es wirklich so einfach wie ich es mir vorstelle? 

- die Estool-iso herunterladen und brennen
- von CD booten und dann lowlevel-format auswählen
- wenn fertig, dann Windows 7 CD rein und installieren?

Oder gibt es noch Schritte, die zwischen lowlevel-format mit dem ESTool und der windows-Installation getan werden müssen? Schließlich hat die Platte danach vermutlich kein Dateisystem mehr, aber das dürfte die Installationsroutine von Win7 regeln?

*2.* wie lange hat das bei der gedauert, CentaX? Hattest du irgendwelche Zwischenfälle, von der Sache mit dem starten mal abgesehen?

*3.* gibt es noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten? mir ist bewusst, dass das lowlevel-format nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2010)

1. Im Grunde ja. Allerdings würde ich vorher einen kompletten Scan durchführen, dann kommt auch meist eine Empfehlung raus was man mit der Platte wirklich machen sollte.
3. Im Zweifel würde ich immer lieber die Platte einschicken als ein LLF zu machen. Auf unter Windows merkbare Defekte(ein paar Sektoren fängt das auch von selbst) folgt meist früher oder später der komplette Verlust der Platte, auch wenn du zwischendurch ein LLF gemacht hast.


----------



## CentaX (30. August 2010)

Nun ja, ich hab ihm eben schon ne PN deswegen geschrieben .. ^^
Die Spinpoint läuft bei mir noch immer "zuverlässig", gab nichts weiter mit defekten Sektoren etc.
Dauern ... Ich habs über Nacht laufen lassen. Bei der 750GB Platte irgendwas zwischen 3 und 6 Stunden, denke ich. Er beschreibt dabei ja im Grunde die ganze Platte, ob er noch mehr macht, weiß ich nicht. Danach lief alles ganz normal, quasi "perfekt"


----------

